# Limited Edition Dirty Donny Halloween Exclusive Watch



## VannenWatches (Oct 20, 2009)

Just in time for Halloween.. we just released this awesome limited edition Halloween Exclusive watch by San Francisco poster artist Dirty Donny. Limited to 150 pieces and it also has a secret Toxic colorway thats limited to 50 pieces worldwide. Comes sealed in a Trick-or-Treat bag filled with Halloween goodies. The watch is almost sold out so if you dig it, swing by vannenwatches.com right now and pick it up.





































*Press Release:*
Introducing Vannen's first Special Edition Holiday Watch... and what better
holiday to begin with than Halloween?

Dirty Donny (poster artist/fine artist/gearhead extraordinaire) was selected
to create this extremely exclusive holiday watch because of his incredible
repertoire of devious little monsters, ghouls and goblins. His characters
and illustrations are notorious for their spectacular color and personality.
Donny’s creatures are sometimes playful-yet-spooky while others are just
so wild and mischievous they almost jump off the page and bite you in the
face. We knew a Dirty Donny watch would be perfect as a Halloween
exclusive that's wearable all year long... and we were right!

Donny's Halloween exclusive is a black and purple watch with flying bats
all along the straps and a warped, twisted, ghoulish neon face on the dial.
This exclusive watch is limited to 150 pieces worldwide, but because we
loved the art so much we decided to throw in a little treat and make
another super-limited variant known as the "Toxic Chase" color way. The
Toxic Chase watches are so extremely limited that only 50 exist in the
entire world.

Vannen's Halloween exclusive is packaged in an orange Trick-or-Treat bag
filled with goodies. And to make things even more fun, each watch has
been blind-sealed within its bag, which means you won't know which
version of the watch you'll receive until it arrives. You may get the
standard black and purple Halloween exclusive (100 available) or get a
surprise and receive the super- limited edition yellow Toxic Chase (50
available) version.

It's Halloween and this is our version of Trick-or-Treat. And at $85, the
Halloween exclusive is still super affordable and loads of fun for everyone.

*ABOUT THE ARTIST*
"Dirty" Donny Gillies was born with a brush in his hand. Growing up in
Ottawa, Canada, Donny spent his time skateboarding, drawing and
listening to punk rock and heavy metal. He cut his artistic teeth, razor
blade sharp, drawing for some of Rock and Roll's greatest underground
bands. These jobs eventually led Donny all the way to San Francisco.
Donny’s art has transgressed through multiple mediums and has included:
toys, skateboards, record covers, paintings, pinball machines, statues and
cars. These days, Donny spends his time working on his '69 Plymouth
Satellite, writing for various magazines and doing what he loves best - art.


----------

